# The Bilstein Suspension Catalog, from AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Bilstein suspension technology derived from Bilstein sponsored racers (like the one that just took the overall victory in the Nurburgring 24h) is available for your Audi A3, from AWE Tuning. AWE Tuning has selected Bilstein suspension components to complement AWE Tuning performance products. Why? They keep your A3 composed and under control, regardless of what life throws at you, including AWE Tuning supplied power increases. Click here to see what the Bilstein specialists at AWE Tuning can do for you.









Bilstein specialists are standing by at [email protected], 888.565.2257, and 215.658.1670


----------

